# Second Build



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Well just finished my 13' 1569 Rainshadow. Turned out pretty nice. Now me and the misses both have customs.









Whole rod. Colors are red and bright yellow.

















Butt Wrap. It is a side view but it is a typical diamond wrap.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Very nice......I love the bright yellow.....really stands out.
Dude, keep 'em coming. 

tight lines


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

very nice! im trying to get into rod building but im not sure on what tools i should get and the what stuff you need for the rod (i know blank, reel seat, butt, guides, and the wrap, and ?epoxy? and not sure what else lol)


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

If you want to get started my suggestion is the book:

Rod Building Guide: Fly, Spinning, Casting, Trolling
by Tom Kirkman 

At Borders.com for $10. It shows how to build, what you need and such.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*RD1... nice*

build... betta watch out ... a second profession may be in the brewing... nice job.. can't wait to see it in action...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

```
can't wait to see it in action...
```
We'll, Huntsman, he has to learn how to cast first!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*LOL.. Tuna*



TunaFish said:


> We'll, Huntsman, he has to learn how to cast first!!


yup... gotta know how to keep it straight and narrow...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Easy to get hooked on rod building...*



Huntsman said:


> build... betta watch out ... a second profession may be in the brewing... nice job.. can't wait to see it in action...


I started 2 years ago - just wanted to build a rod for slinging metal in the surf - well, 5 surf rods, 2 ultra light, and one 7' conventional bass rod later - I'm Hooked! Looking at ordering my Winter rods soon! Probably be at least 3 or 4 to keep me busy... I posted some photos on the site of wraps I just finished on my new All Star rods..

You will find it very addictive! 

Sandcrab


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

What do you do with all the rods? I have built 2 but I have many that I bought over the years. You can only use so many at a time.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

im getting that book today and going to start building some 

ive got rods for all types of fish i want to catch....

like i have 3 rods for catching snook only during season then i have 2 light rods for catching snook during the off season

or like 4 bottom rods that do nothing but bottom fish and boat rods and bait rods and small fish rods and big fish rods etc etc etc


----------

